
Germany just told Facebook to stop tracking users around the internet - clubm8
https://news.vice.com/en_us/article/3kgkqw/germany-facebook-stop-tracking-users-around-the-internet
======
eveningcoffee
Next time Google and everyone else please.

Edit: There are particular companies that also think that GDPR is new kind of
the cookie law and they can shovel the tracking down the throat by declaring
it an essential feature of their service.

